# Cover Size For 21rs



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a cover for my 08 21rs this fall, but I need to know if anyone knows the exact measurement of the trailer from back to front but not including the hitch and propane tanks. I store my trailer somewhere else, so I can't just go outside and measure.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I just ordered an adco cover in the 20 foot size. I measured our 21RS and the coach itself is 18 feet plus another foot for the bumper and spare tire.

Mike


----------

